

Facebook-like app for customer communication that turns email into an SMS - JarekS2
http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/08/summary-of-key-elements-of-disqourse.html

======
JarekS2
We are seeing very interesting pattern. A lot of people (including PG in
recent interview <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1632477> ) noted that YC
founders communicate via Facebook not email. We take this observation to the
business - customer world (b2b) and we have created real-time facebook-like
communication platform that controls the context (sales business process).
Each action fires up an email - but in this case email is just a notification
- SMS-like service to let you know that something is going on in the project.

~~~
AwakeningNow
Very interesting concept providing those update emails contain full content of
the message, comment etc?

~~~
JarekS2
Yes - we do that.

